# Tetras & Shrimp



## daza.141 (19 Sep 2012)

Hi there I'm starting a planted aquarium and wanted some tetras schooling and was thinking about having some peppered Corys and bronze Corys too. I really wanted some cherry shrimp and blue pearl shrimp as well but wasn't sure if the fish would end up eating any of the shrimp ? All help would be welcome


----------



## darren636 (19 Sep 2012)

that depends on which tetra you want.... most have teeth and will use em' .... in fairness , most fish will eat baby shrimp.


----------



## daza.141 (19 Sep 2012)

Okay thank you and I may try get some lemon tetras also do u recommend and fish that grow no bigger then 2-3 inches ?? Also do you know if danios school ??


----------



## darren636 (19 Sep 2012)

many danios group together, my favourite being danio erythromicron and danio margaritatus.  lemon tetra are beautiful fish, http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/hy ... hripinnis/ how big is the tank?


----------



## daza.141 (19 Sep 2012)

3ft by 2ft by 1ft - lenght x height x depth and I will have a look at thoose danios now


----------



## Fox (19 Sep 2012)

I have big groups of Ember Tetra and Emerald Eye Rasboro in with what should be a pleco tank. A few shrimp managed to somehow get moved across when the tank was set-up and now there's loads so a good % must survive as shrimplets.


----------



## daza.141 (19 Sep 2012)

Yeah defiantly I'll post some more forums on here with diffent questions and let u now how it's going I'll make a forum as well on how may tank is coming along, along with some photos of the progress thanks very much darren636 and Fox


----------



## Lisa1 (28 Sep 2012)

Hi

I have ember tetra and cherry red shrimp and they are fine, not bothered with the shrimp in fact the shrimp are not that much smaller, l did have zebra danio but they eat the shrimp but yes they do shoal are very lively


----------

